# Introduction to Basic Manufacturing Processes and Workshop Technology



## د.فرحان (3 أغسطس 2009)

506 Pages

Copyright © 2006 New Age International (P) Ltd., Publishers
Published by New Age International (P) Ltd., Publishers



> PREFACE
> Manufacturing and workshop practices have become important in the industrial environment
> to produce products for the service of mankind. The knowledge of manufacturing
> practices is highly essential for all engineers and technocrats for familiarizing themselves
> ...




Rar'd PDF ~ 3.7 MB
http://rapidshare.com/files/236149213/IntManuf.rar 
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/9e9tqs4rr
http://ifile.it/6dzq7xw/8122418465.7z

​


----------



## فتوح (3 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا دكتور فرحان وجعل مواضيعك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد نبيل النحراوى (27 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى 
اللهم تقبل منك هذا العمل


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا د. فرحان 

كتاب شامل وافٍ عن عمليات تقنية التشغيل وتشكيل المعادن

قد يحتاج إلى ترجمة .. 

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## اسحاق عمان (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً :75:


----------



## عباس السماوي (23 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك و مزيد من العطاء
دمت لنا ذخرا


----------



## yaseenrar (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (16 يناير 2011)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Hisham_K (31 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------

